# Bye bye TT hello Porsche 911 (big pics)



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Here are sum pics of my new pride and joy, sorry for the somewhat poor quality i was in a rush this morning when i took them! Have had the car for a few days now and first impressions are fantastic. It all began with Porche Centre east london who made the pickup up a sheer pleasure, everything was explained, the car brought into the show room, a thorough Porsche fopr dummies lesson was given, no rush no hassle, very impressed 

Its been a while since i would look forward to my daily commute, and smile at myself once i started up the engine and heard the gorgeous sound of that engine in the back!

Things that have stood out in the first 500 miles..

overall, im totally overjoyed, my back is twinging a bit, but i think thats from alot of driving in a short space of time in a new car with new seats, the lumbar support helps but ive still got to find my "ideal" driving position

Digital speedometer, took a bit of getting used to, the analogue speedo is off to the left and goes up in increments of 25mph upto 200mph 

The seats are very comfortable although i do notice the driving position is a bit more "lie down" then it is in the TT, the car is rather low.

The breaks are fantastic

The car has so much power! I havent taken it above 4000rpm yet and even at this level the acceleration is mind boggling, the grip and the noise, fantastic 

The boot, its a bit weird having it at the front, but its very deep and i can carry slightly more then i could in my TTR, but now i also have sum backseats to play with.

The sat nav, i was a bit concerned because it doesnt accept post code entry, but have used it 3 times to go to random locations and it has been fantastic, its very fast too!

The BOSE.. the bass is fab! I think there are 2 large subs in the rear, its a real experience


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Looks great.

Be interested to hear further 'reports'

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

nice..

finally ! 8)

remember - turn the PSM off !


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks lovely!!!!! 

Look forward to hear your views on it once you have ran it in.

Is that 18" or 19" wheels you have?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

cheers guys 

will definintely come up with more reports once i get used to the car, have been careful not to go too crazy, it was snowing when i picked her up! so i was very gentle with my right foot!

sundeep, it already has been :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Very very nice, happy driving!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Really nice. Not envious at all - no really I'm not.  :wink:

Somebody at my office is due to get his 997 soon - in fact he may have already got it but I have hardly been in the office for the last few weeks so I haven't seen it if he has. He has traded up from a 996 so it will interesting to hear a comparison of the two.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Looks lovely!!!!!
> 
> Look forward to hear your views on it once you have ran it in.
> 
> Is that 18" or 19" wheels you have?


18" wheels with the colour porsche centre caps


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

OMFGULW

That's one nice car.....very nice car indeed.....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

just had 2 cops pull up next to me at the BP garage and ask to have a look inside, i was thinking uh-oh.. what have i done! 

turns out they just wanted to have a look


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Top number plate too


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Stunning!
well done - king of toys!

Verve, urban hymns - track 5................


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Doc! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s. Don't forget to change your sig! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> Top number plate too


I was going to say that apart from the number plate the rest is gorgeous. I mean, we can see it is a Porsche, we don't need the number plate to tell us. :wink:

But why the brake calipers are not red? Did you have a choice?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Top number plate too
> ...


i think they are only red on the S version, yellow if you have the ceramic brakes and black if you have the standard ones 

scotty: will change sig soon, jus waiting to get a chance to take a decent piccy


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Simply gorgeous! (she say's, emptying the piggy bank  )

Jackie x


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi mate,

Very very nice, now go go go, drive!  8)

Very jealous!

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
....
My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!

Maybe if i keep on repeating it i will start to believe myself 

:wink:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
> My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
> My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
> My god that car is ugly ! I would NEVER want one of those!
> ...


LOL  Been doing the same but it doesn't work does it 

Porsche think of everything, they have even left you an onion bhargi in the centre console, just in case you get peckish on your way home!

Really Really nice car, your a lucky and obviously hard working man. I always wonder if people who drive cars such as Porsche, Ferrari etc ever sit back and think how lucky they are.

Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning car. I'm sure you'll have mucho pleasure driving her. 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> OMFGULW


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its "nice", but I'm not overwhelmed... I dunno why.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> Its "nice", but I'm not overwhelmed... I dunno why.


Because Carreras have looked the same for years, no radical changes :lol:

Though the classic lines still work.

Still very nice!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

So you got it at last! Looks fantastic. 8)



jampott said:


> Its "nice", but I'm not overwhelmed... I dunno why.


It's when you drive it that you feel overwhelmed... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> So you got it at last! Looks fantastic. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. It just looks a little dull, that's all...

Does it have the performance to turn this around? I'm not sure... :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nah, that's horrible, don't like that at all.

:wink:

Lovely looking car. Like the plate too.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > So you got it at last! Looks fantastic. 8)
> ...


Miserable sod.

It's a lovely car - get some high res pics for us!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


That's a bit unfair - we don't all like the same things!

I always liked Porsches and always wanted one when I was growing up - but now I can afford one, there are other cars I would choose. That's all.

Its too similar to the old model, too conservative and won't stand out from the "crowd"... (Your Maser will though!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lucky sod  Now where was that crystal ball and the lottery slip :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Very true and in a discussion about 911s (normally) I wouldn't have said a word - I just thought your timing was a bit cruel. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Last I checked, this was the TT Forum, not some strange sycophants hang-out...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I don't think you'd ever be accused of being a sycophant. :lol:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Stunning, classy, lovely looking sports car. I love the 997 - Porsche have got it just right.

You are a lucky man - I wish I could afford one.........enjoy it !

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very nice. I like!

Does it have a heated front screen as well as rear?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> Very nice. I like!
> 
> Does it have a heated front screen as well as rear?


Actually, I think it is just the a/c demister.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thank you for all the positive comments guys  
will definitely take sum better pics this weekend,

and that line on the windscreen is for the radio and telephone aerial


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Lovely car Nilesh. Congrats!
What's the exact porsche colour?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice.......very nice!

Lucky bugger! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Lovely car Nilesh. Congrats!
> What's the exact porsche colour?


its called Seal Grey, i actually prefer polar silver which is gorgeous but that isnt available until later on this year.. and then its a special order colour.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car Nilesh. Congrats!
> ...


Id disagree I think Seal Grey is a fantastic colour, Love the wheels as well.

Very nice 8)


----------

